# Female Dumbo Needs Loving Home



## Frida_Ramona (Nov 20, 2014)

This is Winona. I have four rats at the moment and its just too much for my small room and space. So Winona needs someone to take her in. She's very sweet. Never fights with other rats. A bit shy, but a good rat. She is about five months old and is very small and adorable
I'm in Southern California. Los Angeles to be exact.
Message me if you're interested asap! Thank you!!


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey I messaged you about the rat.


----------

